# Chain saw for cutting ice?



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

If you do use a chainsaw, just drain the bar oil and DO NOT put any other oil in. You don’t need anyoil for the bar. If you put anything in the oil reservoir other than bar oil you’ll gum up your systemand if you ever wanted to use it for wood again it would really piss you off that you’d have done that. The water will cool and lubricate the bar enough that you won’t ruin anything ….you will get wet though


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

charminultra said:


> I would use a chain saw if I were you. It sounds like fun!


It could also double as a mode of transportation to get to your spot:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, I haven’t used my auger much this year. I just spud open previously drilled holes…there’s a ton of em out there.


----------

